# 87 Stanza Fuel Problem???



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

I just acquired a 1987 Nissan Stanza, 2.0 5 speed, with about 60K miles on the engine. It starts great and runs for about 5 seconds, and then it just dies like it's running out of fuel. After it dies it'll start right up and does the same thing again. 

Yes, it has fuel in the tank. It also has a new fuel filter and spark plugs. 

Does anyone have any ideas what this could be?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hmmmm.... coils? Have you check spark?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

What happends if you rev it up a bit?
Same thing, or does it feel like you drown it?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

could be fuel pressure

I'd check computer codes first, cause it could also be faulty injectors or computer


----------



## davidb464 (Apr 15, 2004)

chek your fuel pump my stanza did the same thing and it was the fuel pump.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would also agree to the fuel pump as the the problem or the fuel pressure regulator. Check the fuel pressure with an inline pressure gauge which can be rented from many auto parts stores. When you get that I recommend getting the Haynes manual for your Stanza as well. But if not I can guide help you thru the test.

Troy


----------

